# Mery Christmas.....



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wishing all the TNRers and fosterers a very Merry Christmas to you and your fur kids this holiday season. Thanks for all the work you do to make a difference in cats lives. You rock!:xmasstree


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 
May everyone have a wonderful holiday season!


----------

